# New Theory Links Depression to Chronic Brain Inflammation



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*New Theory Links Depression to Chronic Brain Inflammation*Released: 10/20/2010 8:00 AM EDTSource: University of California, San Diego Health SciencesNewswise - Chronic depression is an adaptive, reparative neurobiological process gone wrong, say two University of California, San Diego School of Medicine researchers, positing in a new theory that the debilitating mental state originates from more ancient mechanisms used by the body to deal with physical injury, such as pain, tissue repair and convalescent behavior.In a paper published in the September online edition of Neuroscience and Biobehavioral Review, Athina Markou, PhD, professor of psychiatry, and Karen Wager-Smith, a post-doctoral researcher, integrate evidence from diverse clinical, biological and behavioral studies to create a novel theory they hope will lead to a shift in thinking about depression.Complete story >>©2010 Newswise, Inc


----------

